

mac empty trash - Flodner
http://mackeeper.zeobit.com/empty-trash-mac
The possibility  to remove securely  Mac files by Shredder. They will disappear without a trace.
======
ynoclo
This article is disingenuous in that it doesn't mention the "Secure Empty
Trash" menu item which is located directly below "Empty Trash". There is no
need for this product, as the functionality is already built into Mac OS X.

